
Juvenolatry in Hollywood - writers washed up at 30 - grellas
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704853404575322890739438692.html?mod=WSJ_Opinion_LEFTTopOpinion
======
gojomo
What a great word -- _juvenolatry_ \-- hadn't heard it before.

------
balding_n_tired
I hope that at least a few middle-aged actresses are getting a laugh out of
this.

But "juvenolatry" strikes me as a barbarous coinage.

